# Bach Rescue Sleep Aid vs. Calms Forte 4 Kids?



## luckymamaoftwo (May 25, 2010)

I am thinking of trying one of these two products (or both!) for my DD (3.5). She has a terrible time settling down at bedtime and it's frustrating for all so I'd like to try something to help ease her into relaxation. Melatonin works like a charm but we feel uncomfortable giving this to her very often (rarely do but sometimes when traveling or if she's really amped up). I've just heard such mixed reviews about the melatonin.

Has anybody tried Rescue Sleep or Calms Forte for kids? And if so, what were your experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

Since my dd gave up napping, I have given her calms forte on days when she DID nap, since it can be harder for her to settle down at night.

It seems to help? I cannot really say, alas. It could be as much the placebo effect as the actual product. But, hey, who cares, as long as they sleep, right?

We haven't used it much in the last year or so (she is 5 1/2 now). But dd still looks at her "sleepy medicine" in the cabinet and sometimes tells me she napped just so I will give her some! (I don't.)

I haven't tried the Bach so I can't compare. If I were you I'd just grab one and try it.

Wishing you peaceful bedtimes...


----------

